# Husky colour change/fade pics



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello! Was just looking through some old pictures of Addo and realised just HOW MUCH his colour has faded! He's still beautiful, but he used to be much darker! Thought I'd share it with you guys.

Here are the pictures, from old to new.

(old)

























(new)








(he was wet in this one so slightly darker ^)


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's SO cute!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, he really has faded. does that mean he's a roan, rather then a husky then? or was it the other way around. one of them doesn't fade though. they have the same markings an allthat but one will fade and the other means that the color won't fade. or am i totally confused and its just the difference of names between the continents?

but in either case he is still a very beautiful boy


----------



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, he's adorable!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Shawna said:


> Oh, he's adorable!


Agreed!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## kurtsgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love roan rats.  I would love to own one someday.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

He looks just like my female dumbo Snoogles did , only shes faded to almost white now.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!


----------

